# Creative ideas for canned peas?



## kati6110 (Feb 5, 2003)

My mom gave me a box of canned food from her pantry. Most of it is canned peas.

They seem too mushy to use in the recipes I normally put peas in (mostly peas n potatoes, indian style, or pasta n peas with parmesan.) I'm thinking I will just have to add some seasoning and serve them as is, or over rice or pasta.

Any suggestions for seasoning or serving canned peas? I am not a very creative cook, or at least, nothing creative that I make tastes very good LOL.


----------



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

I use them in tuna caserole - but they are mushy.


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

I throw them in any kind of ground beef dish I'm making - tacos, chili, sloppy joes.

I inherited a whole bunch of them too and had to figure out how to use them. Thankfully they're all gone and I don't buy them, but DH never noticed/cared that there were peas in his dinner. (My dad would have hit the roof tho, so it always amazes me that DH just eats it all up).

Anyway, I pureed them in the chili sometimes. It got to be a funny color, but otherwise, you really couldn't taset them.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

you could puree them into soup -- split pea, or even fresh peas made into a soup, and then add your canned peas. That might be good. Some fresh cream, whatever spices you would ordinarily put into split pea soup (ie. bacon or ham if you eat them, carrot, celery, etc.).

Or you could donate them to a food pantry, too -- there are some veggies I eat canned, but peas are not one of them (although I love peas).


----------



## Juliensiss (Dec 6, 2005)

Not a way to use the but a way to eat them.... We get out the tooth picks. The toddler thinks this is a blast and doesn't mind the mush.


----------



## Summerland (Aug 9, 2005)

I dont know the recipie but sometimes at fish and chip restaurants there's a dish called "mushy peas" i had it once and it was actually good even though im not a big pea fan, i think there irish


----------



## kayabrink (Apr 19, 2005)

Fry a shallot (an oignon will do in a pinch) and some parsley. Then add your peas along with their liquid. Put about two teaspoons sugar in the peas. When they are warmed through, add a teaspoon of flour to thicken the liquid. This is how my French mil got me to eat canned peas. And try not to think "peas" when you're eatting them- they'll never be like fresh/frozen. Try and consider it an entrely different dish. (I used to HATE canned peas until my mil made them like this for me- canned food is so much less expensive here that lots of people eat only canned)


----------



## mom2e (May 13, 2006)

I cut some very small slices of ginger, cook it in butter for a few minutes, then add some chives. Pour over the peas and serve. Very tasty!

OR, if you eat meat, you can cut up some small slices of red onion, saute them until slightly softened. Then add small cubes of prosciutto, cook for 2-3 minutes, then add to peas. Also very good.


----------



## sedalbj (Mar 17, 2004)

My cats have always loved canned peas (the only ones in the house who do!).


----------



## hakeber (Aug 3, 2005)

You could use the cans to make Pop-art, or hold up a dodgy shelving unit in the garage. Make a pyramid out of them to teach your kids about geometry, attatch them strings and make an automatic pulley system for your pet door...but you mean recipes? No...

I'm not entirely sure canned peas were meant for human consumption.

ew.

Many things live happliy in a can...peas are not one them.


----------

